# In which we discuss soy, peanuts, tofu, tripe, and the price of gas



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2010)

What it all really means is you'll be "soy" if you eat or drink any of these things.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Isn't "soy" some kind of processed food. :yuck:?   That has to be human "engineering" at play. 

Addendum..What can I say Daniel, I'm a foodie?   I have used soy in the past, I'm just a smidge cynical because of my research on the regulations about soy. 

Sorry .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

I believe it's a bean. 

Apparently, it was originally used as fertilizer...


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Whew.. 

I used to eat a lot of soy products.  I just know that in Canada, it isn't regulated.  So now, I just resort to more 'regulated' products...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Jazzey said:


> I used to eat a lot of soy products.  I just know that in Canada, it isn't regulated.





It's grown here and sold in grocery stores so I'm pretty sure it would be regulated by CFIA.



Jazzey said:


> So now, I just resort to more 'regulated' products...



You mean like Metamucil? :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

... No. 

Soy products are not regulated in Canada. So, you don't know what's in it...I'll find the research again...And I'll post.  But, In Canada at least, "it ain't healthy".


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



> In Canada at least, "it ain't healthy"



Just drive to the U.S. border and try to smuggle it in


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Soy - One of the nine most common food allergens

Soy - One of the nine most common food allergens

Here's a starter...Ok, I'll admit to being a little quizzical on 'food' *stuff*. ...I just don't like anything that I don't, for a fact , understand is going into my body...(and this, from someone who's not the healthiest person, I know  )


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Daniel said:


> Just drive to the U.S. border and try to smuggle it in



"Pishaw"...Do you even know the price of gas in Eastern Canada?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Also, Jazzey, be wary of those unhealthy, allergy-triggering peanuts with all those omega-3s 

BTW:



> With the hunt for alternative sources of Omega-3 in full swing, Canadian health officials are considering genetically modified soybeans adapted to produce the essential fatty acids.
> 
> CBC News - Health - Canada looks at soy as Omega-3 source


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Yes, it is a known allergen but not as bad as peanuts. 

They make and sell soy baby formula and that's definitely regulated by Health Canada. Curiuously, I think one of the ways they promote it is to suggest it might help prevent milk allergies.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Hmm... At the risk of sounding "really" cynical...I'd rather gather my own information about what measures my government is taking to 'protect' what I ingest. 

I know that nowadays there are so many 'promises'.  In fact, just recently my own doctor recommended B complex vitamins (and I don't disagree where my particular circumstances are concerned).  I just think that now, in this day and age, ( and I know that you agree on this point Daniel), the consumer has to take some responsibility, do the research in a world of "buyer beware"..At the end of the day, we are all accountable for own health...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Fair enough. I think any sentient being needs to be vigilant and not leave it in the hands of bureaucrats.

I'm just saying it's not like a lot of the crap the health food and naturopathy/homeopathy places sell. I have never understood why they are not subject to the same regulation as grocery stores and farmers, and, in the case of claims about health benefits, why the onus is not on them to prove their claims as with pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Me too...That is currently changing in Canadian law.  But,  we aren't there yet.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Eeewwwww.... I'm sincerely soy you brought this up again, Daniel... mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Domo said:


> Looks pretty good to me! Thanks for sharing.



You can have my portion.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Haha deal! The first time i tried to cook tofu i managed to stuff it up. It took me a few years before i tried it again and actually liked it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Mmmmm... oh yeah.... nothing like skimming off the scum from the surface of a pot of boiling bean sprouts and using it in place of real food... how could anyone not find a waste product yummy?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



David Baxter said:


> Eeewwwww.... I'm sincerely soy you brought this up again, Daniel... mg:


 
That's just your sickness talking


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

:lol: Have you ever tried it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Tofu? Yes... *gag*

Disgusting.

No taste. Nothing to chew. Just sits in your mouth like a blob of suet. Almost as bad as tripe.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Hrm sounds like the stuff you tried was as bad as the first time i cooked it.

I only like the firm tofu which is 'meatier'.

It can actually be extremely tastey. It's like a sponge and marinates very well.

I've never had tripe.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Domo said:


> It can actually be extremely tastey. It's like a sponge and marinates very well.



Well, there you go. Nothing I look forward to more at the end of a long hard day than a beer and sinking my teeth into a marinated sponge. 



Domo said:


> I've never had tripe.



If you like tofu, you'll probably swoon over tripe.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

:lol: I think there is a pretty big difference between tofu and animal organs!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Not as much as you'd think to the end user...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Daniel said:


> Using herbs to flavor tofu:



Or....

Forget the tofu and just eat the herbs


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*



Murray said:


> It is great in a stir fry with lots of veggies and even in a light soup.



It's even better on a compost heap.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

Geez anyone would think you didn't like tofu


----------



## Murray (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

I know...tell us how you really feel about tofu


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

:lol:

Needs more adjectives


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Thread split from http://forum.psychlinks.ca/dieting-...e-soy-coffee-and-other-ways-to-enjoy-soy.html


----------

